# Legs and table top



## htank (Oct 25, 2010)

I am making a set of end tables out of sapele and was curious to know how to attach the legs to the table top? I was originally going to use pocket screws, but I am looking for another way. The legs are 2 x2 and the top is 3/4 inch.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

A) If your using aprons mortise and tendon legs to apron then recess screw in apron so it sucks top down. 
B)surface mount corner brackets
C)kerf mount corner bracket
D)table top fasteners


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Table Top Attachment*

I almost always use table hardware "Z" Clips. They attach the apron to the top.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Table Top Attachment*

I almost always use table hardware "Z" Clips. They attach the apron to the top. 

This is an old sketch I made to explain this a while back


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Corbin3388 said:


> A) If your using aprons mortise and tendon legs to apron then recess screw in apron so it sucks top down.
> B)surface mount corner brackets
> C)kerf mount corner bracket
> D)table top fasteners


+++ M&T apron / skirt and legs is probably the most sturdy route....

But I like building tables where the legs are removable. So on most i use a block the same thickness as my leg as a guide and build a reinforced corner bracket. The apron is then attached to the bottom with either recessed screws or block cleats. The legs are then slid in and either screwed or bolted to corner brace...

~tom


----------

